
How did Jeff Bezos scale Amazon without destroying its entrepreneurial culture? - udkl
http://versionone.vc/jeff-bezos-scale-amazon-without-destroying-entrepreneurial-culture/
======
udkl
You got to be an Amazonian to understand the culture there and it's impact.

Jeff B is pretty smart to have recognized the mortal significance of focusing
on culture, especially as a company grows.

Employees are oft-reminded of the importance of it's cultural values and is a
reason why Amazon continues to disruptively innovate.

This is a very short article though that does not do justice to the entirety
of the company. Maybe I'll write a post someday.

